# Chicago - Looking for Game



## Dauphine (Sep 23, 2006)

Looking for a D&D 3.5 group in Chicago or the very near suburbs. I'm hoping to find a long term game that runs every other week.

I've been playing since the mid 80s and could run a campaign if needed, just finished running one set in the Scarred Lands. If you need another experienced player or want to start a group let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Sir Brennen (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi Dauphine, and welcome to the boards.

I don't know if Villa Park counts as "very near" suburbs, but our group is looking for an extra player or two, and our schedule sounds like it would match yours (2nd and 4th Sunday of the month.)

Check out *this thread* for more details.


----------



## Dauphine (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Sir Brennen.  Not to sound too picky, but I'm really hoping to find a weekend night game.  My wife and I have first child on the way, so a night game is a bit easier for her to agree with.  Damn responsibilities!!  

I'm just happy I don't have to give it up altogether.


----------



## waterdhavian (Sep 25, 2006)

Got a campaign i am in going every other sunday evening just starting the red hand of doom series in Eberron I can ask the guys if we can add another otherwise I think i would be interested perhaps doing a game on the off sunday or saturday.  I'll let em know, if you would be interested.  We play on the North-west Side of the city.  Near the Blue line/jeff Park


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 25, 2006)

Zip me an e-mail and I'll forward the info on to the gamer's I know that don't post here.

Also see if you can get to the Chicago game day. Good stuff.


----------



## Dauphine (Sep 25, 2006)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Zip me an e-mail and I'll forward the info on to the gamer's I know that don't post here.
> 
> Also see if you can get to the Chicago game day. Good stuff.




Thanks!  I forwarded my email address to ya.


----------



## Dauphine (Sep 25, 2006)

waterdhavian said:
			
		

> Got a campaign i am in going every other sunday evening just starting the red hand of doom series in Eberron I can ask the guys if we can add another otherwise I think i would be interested perhaps doing a game on the off sunday or saturday.  I'll let em know, if you would be interested.  We play on the North-west Side of the city.  Near the Blue line/jeff Park




Thanks!  I would appreciate it.  Eberron looks pretty interesting, although I've only been exposed it in the D&D Open, which isn't much.  Do you like the campaign setting?


----------



## waterdhavian (Sep 25, 2006)

Eberron is alot of fun.  We already had a campaign that was based around an Airship.  We were all crew aboard the ship and that had some good eberron flavor. Action points are really nice for getting that extra hit or confirming a crit or making a save.


----------

